# General > Business >  Work progressing well on new Muir of Ord bridge

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*Work progressing well on new Muir of Ord bridge*

[IMG][/IMG]
Works are continuing on the construction of the new £3.3M railway crossing in Muir of Ord to replace the existing bridge carrying the A862 over the main Inverness to Dingwall rail line.    All 22 prefabricated concrete parapets have now been installed and recent surfacing works to the west of the new bridge has allowed traffic to be switched away from the existing road on to a newly laid temporary surface.   [Read Full Article]

----------

